# Cateye velo wireless computer



## 13 rider (26 Aug 2017)

Free to first pm with address
Cateye velo wireless bike computer 2.5 years old so well used but in good condition 
Includes head unit ,mount ,sensor and wheel magnet you just need 4 cable ties . Batteries and fairly new button cr2032 .
I've upgraded to a wahoo GPS so this is surplus to my requirements perfect for a beginner 
Full instructions available on line


----------



## 13 rider (26 Aug 2017)

Gone now


----------

